# Hand quilting needles?



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

my hand quilting needles alway bend or break. Do any of y'all know of a brand that is better. I am using clover brand right now. I am sick of trying to hand quilt with a bent needle. PLEASE HELP!
Thanks Lisa
feedbunnsl


----------



## SLFarmMI (Feb 21, 2013)

feedbunns said:


> my hand quilting needles alway bend or break. Do any of y'all know of a brand that is better. I am using clover brand right now. I am sick of trying to hand quilt with a bent needle. PLEASE HELP!
> Thanks Lisa
> feedbunnsl


I like John James. I use a size 12. I have found that if I have my quilt tight in the frame, my needle will bend more often. If there's some give, it is easier. Are you sure you don't have your quilt set up too tightly?


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I will try some jj. I do not use a frame at all. My house is to small . I quilt one block at a time in my lap. 
Thanks


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

Mom had a small 2x3 frame she held a cross the arms of her chair.


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

I use John James size 10-12. If working on individual blocks put in embrodiery hoop. Steady tension, not to tight, not to loose.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Thanks. I am quilting away. Will post pictures when it is done.


----------



## Gretchen Ann (Aug 30, 2010)

My personal preference for hand quilting needles are DMC brand. I have used the John James, but I don't like them. I guess it is what your own personal preference is.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Gretchen Ann said:


> My personal preference for hand quilting needles are DMC brand. I have used the John James, but I don't like them. I guess it is what your own personal preference is.


I agree. I bought some DMC needles at the Ben Franklin store. I love them. They do not bend or brake. BUT I still loss them. Ugh!
I am so happy to have found good needles that last. I make quilts from scraps that people give me and just anything cotton or cotton blend. I do not have the money to buy quilting supplies. I even grow my own cotton for the batting. So continueesly having to purchase more quilting needles was a problem for me.
Happy quilting to everyone!
Feedbunns


----------

